# bass caught this morning...



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm lucky enough to live on a lake here in Milton.Went fishing this a.m. from about 9:30 - 12:00.


Landed 5 nice bass, after the 2nd one was landed..I started taking pictures
Also, broke one off at boat side about 5-6 lbs, got in a hurry.

Missed about 4 more strikes…and I saw several more, one was est. to be between 7-8 lbs.

Caught 2 on chartreuse buzz bait, 1on a silver rapala and 2 on black/white Ribbit floating frog…

Love spring time bass fishing in Florida


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

sounds like it time to start bass fishing thnaks for posting


----------



## Neo (Sep 27, 2011)

Congrats! Some nice fish.
I was just thinking earlier today that it's about time to start throwing toads and frogs. Thanks for the report.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

The frogs always work good for me.
Thanks


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Awesome! Frog time yes!


----------

